# Question: Seasoning my new Humidor, too much distilled water?



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

I have some pics for you folks.
Am I using too much water to season my new humidor?

What's in it right now:
-2 small bowls of water
-1 wine glass of water
-1/3 pound of heartfelt beads, filled with water
~one bag on top
~one ziploc at the bottom

Also, is my tupperware temp humi correctly set up?
got some cedar placed in there and 1/6 pound of beads.

Thanks.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I can see by these pictures that you are a very zealous seasoner of humidors.
You really don't need that much ammo for this battle. One container of water will do the trick, but there is something you will need in a greater ammount:
patience.
1st:Take out the Beads. They give off humidity as well as absorb it so they are counter productive for seasoning purposes.
2) Insert your salt-tested hygro and one dish of distilled water. Give that water container a couple days in the humidor so the cedar can absorb the humidity. Resist temptation to open the humidor. Let it sit.
3) Day 3; check the hygro. You want it over 70%, and over 75% is ideal. If it is, then take out the water dish and install your beads. Let your humidor rest and you can check it once a day until the rh stabalizes. If your beads are 70% your hygro should read so, 65% beads 65 on the hygro etc...

Be Patient. It can take up to a week or so for a humidor to stabilize, and you don't want to rush putting in your sticks with a fluctuating rh or you could run into problems.

One other thing about beads; they shouldn't be "full" as you mention, only 60% of them should be clear, that way some of them can absorb humidity to help keep the humi stable. If they are all clear, then they really are all full, and not able to work as they were intended. 
Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

:tpd:

Yeah, what he said.

If you did actually over saturate your beads (the pics tell me you did since they appear clear), take them out of there and let them dry out. You should only moisten 75% of them. This is so that they can do the two way thing.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm trying to salt test my hygro, but after 15 hours its at 85% RH is something wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It will take anywhere from 24 - 36 hours to get an accurate reading using the salt test.

Make sure when you put your beads and cigars in the humidor that you only have 70% - 80% of them clear.
Also you can heat up the dish of water that you place in there in the microwave and it will help the wood absorb it little quicker.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

blazingazn said:


> I'm trying to salt test my hygro, but after 15 hours its at 85% RH is something wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would wait another day.

but if its reading 85%, that means the hygro is 10% off.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rajuabju said:


> I would wait another day.
> 
> but if its reading 85%, that means the hygro is 10% off.


You mean if it is 85% after 36 hours it is off 10 % right?


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

madurolover said:


> It will take anywhere from 24 - 36 hours to get an accurate reading using the salt test.
> 
> Make sure when you put your beads and cigars in the humidor that you only have 70% - 80% of them clear.
> Also you can heat up the dish of water that you place in there in the microwave and it will help the wood absorb it little quicker.


Hmmm...interesting. I have never heard of heating up water so it gets absorbed quicker...


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

madurolover said:


> You mean if it is 85% after 36 hours it is off 10 % right?


yes


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

When you place cold or room temperature water into your humidor it gives off a certain amount of water vapor that is absorbed by the wood. When you warm up the water you increase the rate of evaporation. There is a limit to how fast the wood can absorb water. So if you put boiling water in the humidor (in a container of course) the steam that is produced will form condensation, not a good situation.
I warmed mine up to the point that it feels comfortable (subjective I know). Seasoning was a lot faster.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

piperdown said:


> When you place cold or room temperature water into your humidor it gives off a certain amount of water vapor that is absorbed by the wood. When you warm up the water you increase the rate of evaporation. There is a limit to how fast the wood can absorb water. So if you put boiling water in the humidor (in a container of course) the steam that is produced will form condensation, not a good situation.
> I warmed mine up to the point that it feels comfortable (subjective I know). Seasoning was a lot faster.


Exactly! You want it to be warm enough to give off just a little steam. If steam is rolling off of it then all you will get is condensation built up.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Seasoning a Humidor takes some time, as previously stated. Spanish Cedar is the key. Spanish Cedar likes it's environment to be 70-72% and is the main factor in keeping the humidity where you want it. 

Sure, you'll have spikes if the area gets saturated - or it will dry out if your humidifier goes dry..... But, given the right environment, spanish cedar will keep it where you want it.

The beads, sponges and all the other things available, in my opinion, don't really matter.... it's all about the wood.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

WaxingMoon said:


> The beads, sponges and all the other things available, in my opinion, don't really matter.... it's all about the wood.


Partly true, but wood has to get its moisture from somewhere and it has to be regulated by some external medium. Wood is only semi-self regulating and even the hallowed spanish cedar will hold and release too much moisture if given a chance.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Seasoning a Humidor takes some time, as previously stated. Spanish Cedar is the key. Spanish Cedar likes it's environment to be 70-72% and is the main factor in keeping the humidity where you want it.
> 
> Sure, you'll have spikes if the area gets saturated - or it will dry out if your humidifier goes dry..... But, given the right environment, spanish cedar will keep it where you want it.
> 
> The beads, sponges and all the other things available, in my opinion, don't really matter.... it's all about the wood.


This is true to a certian point.
However because of the varied climate changes(and global warming LOL)
we have to help the spanish cedar do its job.IE sponges and beads.


----------

